

God's Debris - matmann2001
http://nowscape.com/godsdebris.pdf

======
zephjc
A book by Scott Adams, it is also available as an audiobook, which is supposed
to be more conducive to its consumption:
[http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/hypnotized_by_an_audio_boo...](http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/hypnotized_by_an_audio_book/)

------
rl1987
This is very good. I remember reading it several years ago and been completely
blown away.

